# Paradox wie die Gehälter aufgebaut sind.



## Krumnix (14 Juli 2008)

Hiho.

Kurz Geschichte:
Da treffe ich nach 5 Jahren wieder einen Kollegen, mit dem ich damals Studiert habe.
Beiden haben wir Elektrotechnik Fachbereich Automatisierung studiert.
4 Jahre zusammen den Hörsaal unsicher gemacht.
Wie gesagt, man trifft ihn nach 5 Jahren wieder.
Ich arbeite in einem Ingenieurbüro für Industrieautomatisierung.
Wie die meisten wissen, bezahlt die Automobilindustrie uns so zwischen 45-70 €.
Mein Kollege arbeite in einem Softwarehaus, das sich um Datenbanken und
Serverwartungen kümmert. SAP, Windows Server 2008, Novell etc.
Der gleiche Automobilhersteller bezahlt denen 145€ die Stunde.

Als wir uns darüber unterhalten haben, fanden wir beide das schon ziemlich
unfair. So gesehn haben wir folgendes bestimmt:

Wir, die Automatisierer müssen übelste Vorschriften und Sicherheitsbedingungen
einhalten. 
NotAus, Schutzzaun, etc. 
Dafür stehn wir zu einem bestimmten Masse auch grade, wenn was passiert.
Wir arbeiten bei Lärm und Schmutz, haben übelst Stress, wenn man an einem
WE nen kompletten Umbau durchziehen muss. Sitzen oft wochenlang an
den Anlagen um ihrer Funktionen zu überwachen.
Richtig Urlaub gibs kaum, weil wenn der Chef mal nen Auftrag nicht annimmt
hat den ein anderer und man wird kaum noch angefragt dann.

Anders sieht es bei meinem Kollegen aus. Vor 8/9 Uhr ist bei denen nie was los.
Dann erstmal recht gemütlich (aus unserer Sicht) zum Kunden in dicken
Autos gefahren (Wir haben Ford Focuse, die haben 5er BMWs / Mercedes).
Keine Sicherheit, die sie einhalten müssen, keine Personengefährdungen, 
keine Schutzeinrichtungen, etc.

Ich finde das ist alles sogesehn schon ziemlich unfair und da sollte sich langsam
auch mal der Auftraggeber gedanken machen.
Weil wir Automatisierer sind nicht schlechter als der Netzwerkadmins.
Und so ein extremer Unterschied ist einfach zu derb und hat mir ziemlich die
Lust daran genommen, weiter die SPS zu programmieren.
Dann lieber volle 30 Tage Urlaub im Jahr bekommen, doppeltes Gehalt,
schönen Firmenwagen, lockere Arbeitszeiten und bissel SAP oder PHP
programmieren.
Jetzt aus Sicht des Inbetriebnehmers und Programmieres gesehn.
Das ein Administrator auch was zu tun hat und seine Arbeit macht, ist
klar. Nur net so wie bei uns halt.

Eure Meinug dazu, und wie ihr das seht, würde mich gerne mal interessieren!
Habt ihr auch schonmal sowas erfahren oder wie gerecht findet ihr das?


----------



## forendiva (14 Juli 2008)

Möchtest du sagen, du fühlst dich ungerecht behandelt?
Möchtest du sagen, du hast den falschen Beruf ergriffen?
Möchtest du sagen, dein Chef ist eine Niete?
Möchtest du sagen, du hast kein Durchsetzungsvermögen und keinen Arsch in
 der Hose um an deiner ach so schlimmen und bedauernswerten Situation was
 zu ändern?

Dann zieh die entsprechenden Konsequenzen daraus, und heul hier nicht rum!

ach nein, kannst du ja offensichtlich nicht ...Weicheier...


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2008)

Nicht ganz so extrem ...

Mein Chef würde hier sagen : "Die Summe des Glücks ist immer gleich" (er meint hier den Mittelwert) 
oder anders gesagt : "Wo viel Licht ist, da ist auch viel Schatten ..."
Denk einfach darüber nach ... geschenkt gibt es nirgendwo etwas ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Juli 2008)

das hier hab ich auch noch in den Ohren liegen ...


Krumnix schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, das Aufträge von Leuten vergeben werden in Firmen, die absolut keinen Plan mehr haben, wie es draußen aussieht.
> Da bereitet man alles soweit vor, wie die Bestellungen sind und programmiert alles nach Vorgabe durch den E-Plan / Ablaufplan und auf der Baustelle funktioniert überhaupt nix.
> ...


----------



## forendiva (14 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das hier hab ich auch noch in den Ohren liegen ...



Wenn ich das so lese wird mir schlecht! Heulsusen-ALARM!

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht was anderes zu machen? Sozialarbeiter zum Beispiel? Oder Kindergärtner? Wird zwar beides nicht so toll bezahlt wie die Stelle als Netzwerkadministrator, dafür darf man da auch gerne mal seine weiche Seite zeigen, das kommt gut an!


----------



## johnij (14 Juli 2008)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hiho.
> 
> Kurz Geschichte:
> Da treffe ich nach 5 Jahren wieder einen Kollegen, mit dem ich damals Studiert habe.
> ...


 

Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, sollst du die Firma wechseln.
Ingenieurbüros sind nix was vernünftiges für immer: mehr Arbeit gegen Hungerlohn
Vielleicht als vorübergehende Phase, wenn man keine Berufserfahrung besitzt 
Grüße johnij


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das hier hab ich auch noch in den Ohren liegen ...


 

Früher als ich frisch aus der Schule kam hat mir das auch schlaflose Nächte bereitet. Mittlerweile, da ich weiß was ich kann und was ich nicht kann (nämlich zaubern) ist es mir ziemlich egal wie lange irgendwelche Experten für einen Umbau planen. Ich gebe ihnen auf Anfrage meine geplante Zeit und wenn die hohen Herren meinen das es schneller gehen soll dann müssen sie sich halt einen holen der es schneller kann.

Ach und noch was... Ich bin mit meinem Gehalt zufrieden......


----------



## JOBBY (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich war ja auch einige Zeit in dieser automotiven Branche.
Üblich waren bei uns:
Facharbeiter 49,50 Euro
Ingenieur / Meister für Projektierung 69 Euro
Programmierer 120 Euro

(nettopreise)

Die Preise haben auch alle uns Bekannten verlangt.
Allerdings ist hier auch ehr gute Arbeit gefragt und keine Mittelklasse.

Bei einen SAP Techniker werden nur Servicestunden so teuer bezahlt.
Die Kosten pro Stunde setzen sich auch aus den Geld was für diese Stelle eingebracht wird zusammen.

Du kennst es ja als SPS Programmierer das du ständig die neuste Software und Geräte benötigst. Um sehr gut zu sein auch die neuste Hardware in einer Bastelstube.
Oft wird auch mal für neue Technikern viel Geld ausgegeben um dann fest zu stellen das Sie keinen Nutzen bringt.

In den Grundlagen der Betriebswirtschaft ist schnell zu finden wie sich der Preis einer Arbeitskraft bildet.

Grüsse


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Juli 2008)

Zu mir hat mal jemand gesagt:

Die Berufswahl ist eine Frage der Inteligenz 

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (14 Juli 2008)

In diesem Sinne: "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl "


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach und noch was... Ich bin mit meinem Gehalt zufrieden......



Das hast du aber hoffentlich noch nicht deinem Chef erzählt ... oder ...? 

Gruß
LL


----------



## kermit (14 Juli 2008)

und ich hab meinem Chef nicht erzählt, als ich mein Häusle schuldenfrei hatte


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das hast du aber hoffentlich noch nicht deinem Chef erzählt ... oder ...?
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Natürlich nicht.......... aber ich glaube er merkt irgendwie das ich zufrieden bin....... der Fuchs, der!!!!


----------



## da_kine (14 Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach dass da irgendwelche Dödel die in Ihrer Ausbildung mal SPS im Fachkundebuch gelesen haben daherkommen, sich dann gegenseitig in Preis und Leistungsfähigkeit unterbieten und irgendwer darf es dann wieder ausbaden.

Ich denke hier haben die IT'ler einfach bessere Lobbyarbeit geleistet, denn man muss net jeden Job für jedes Geld machen.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Hawk (15 Juli 2008)

das problem gibts es doch in vielen berufen...
aber eines ist doch klar, wer qualität haben möchte muss sie auch bezahlen...
wenn ich in geld spare, dann auch irgendwo an qualität...

leider werden solche entscheidungen immer von leuten getroffen die nur mit zahlen arbeiten, aber nicht mit den technischen problemen danach... denn die anlage hat ja nur X gekostet und von fehlern stand nix im angebot *sfg


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2008)

Hawk schrieb:


> denn die anlage hat ja nur X gekostet und von fehlern stand nix im angebot *sfg



und außerdem wurde sie als vollautomatische anlage verkauft!

...wozu bediener und instandhalter? da muß doch irgendwo der start knopf sein *such* ... dann müßte das doch funktionieren


----------



## Hawk (15 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und außerdem wurde sie als vollautomatische anlage verkauft!
> 
> ...wozu bediener und instandhalter? da muß doch irgendwo der start knopf sein *such* ... dann müßte das doch funktionieren




du kennst solche anlagen auch?


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2008)

es gibt auch sps-programmierer die gutes geld verdienen.

es gibt hier im forum immer wieder die diskussionen über die qualität unterschiedlicher programmierstile. da hat jeder seinen eigenen horizont. und deshlab enden diese diskussionen endweder in verfahrenen streitereien oder es kommt so ein messias der diplomatie mit einer aussage ala "viele wege fürhren nach rom, kann doch jeder machen wie er will - hauptsache es läuft"

wenn jetzt jemand viel zeit hätte, dann könnte er diese ganzen themen mal etwas aufarbeiten und eine statistik drucken. das selbe macht er dann mit diesen topic hier und dann legen wir die bildchen mal nebeneinander...

ich habe mal en paar wochen das vergnügen gehabt bei einem großen automobiler s5 und s7 zu machen. das ganze war recht beeindruckend, aber im großen und ganzen war das vom programmierern wie ich es sonst kenne lichtjahre entfernt, die standardbausteinverschalterei in kop und fup war so laaaaaaangweilig... 

in der it branche ist das auch nicht überall so, aber sobald jemand irgendwas mit sap macht (und wenn er da nur das klo schrubbt), dann trennen ihn schon mal grundsätzlich mindestens 50k vom rest...

wenn dir dein job nicht gefällt, dann such dir eben was anderes, sps-programmierer werden überall gesucht. wie das mit standardbausteinparametrieren ist weiß ich nicht 


und auch ein kapitalistisches materialistisches arschloch wie ich sagt: "geld alleine macht nicht glücklich!" es muss auch sonst noch einiges passen. ich bin mir sicher dass ich derzeit auf andere art und weise mehr geld verdienen könnte. aber 1. ich bin mit dem zufrieden was ich habe, und es macht spass so wie es läuft - naja meistens...


----------



## Approx (16 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher dass ich derzeit auf andere art und weise mehr geld verdienen könnte. aber 1. ich bin mit dem zufrieden was ich habe, und es macht spass so wie es läuft - naja meistens...



Hallo Markus,
falls du dann mal auf eine andere Art Geld verdienen möchtest, bietet sich das angehängte Formular an...

 Gruß Appro


----------



## repök (16 Juli 2008)

da_kine schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach dass da irgendwelche Dödel die in Ihrer Ausbildung mal SPS im Fachkundebuch gelesen haben daherkommen, sich dann gegenseitig in Preis und Leistungsfähigkeit unterbieten und irgendwer darf es dann wieder ausbaden.
> 
> Ich denke hier haben die IT'ler einfach bessere Lobbyarbeit geleistet, denn man muss net jeden Job für jedes Geld machen.
> 
> ...


 

Genau da isses wieder.....
Und wie unser Oma schon wuste: "Billig, das muss man sich leisten können!"

mfg 
Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

@Approx:
Das Ding ist Klasse ...  Gibt es noch eine 2. Seite ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Approx (17 Juli 2008)

Nein, es gibt keine zweite Seite! 
Ist ja auch nicht nötig - weil alles Wichtige ist ja dann gesagt... 
Müsste man wirklich mal abschicken, hihi. (vielleicht mit Name, Anschrift vom Chef) 

Gruß Appro


----------

